# Eggplant suggestions ?



## oppose (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm making sirloin steak and i wanna make a side dish with eggplant. i only have access to a broiler, oven and pan fry. thanks!


----------



## elaine l (Apr 15, 2007)

This isn't what you are looking for but I love eggplant and prepare it many different ways, fried, stuffed.  One of my favorites is to cube the eggplant and cook it along with onion, garlic, green pepper, large can tomatoes, chicken broth or veg broth.  When all is ready I drop in an egg and gently stir.  Add grated cheese and crusty bread.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 15, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> I'm making sirloin steak and i wanna make a side dish with eggplant. i only have access to a broiler, oven and pan fry. thanks!


 
Peel, slice into circles, salt. Let them set for 30 minutes or more to "sweat"
Rinse off and cut into 'french fries' dredge them in a 1/2 cornmeal 1/2 flour mixture and pan fry! You'll love them!\

Enjoy!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 15, 2007)

We really like roasted eggplant, 450' oven, slice quarter or half inch, drizzle with  EVOO, S&P, (we like a little minced garlic too), roast for about 30 mins or until tender, take  out and sprinkle with parmasan cheese if desired.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 15, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Peel, slice into circles, salt. Let them set for 30 minutes or more to "sweat"
> Rinse off and cut into 'french fries' dredge them in a 1/2 cornmeal 1/2 flour mixture and pan fry! You'll love them!\
> 
> Enjoy!



UB, Those sound so good, never have tried it fried, thanks for the idea, I have heard of it but never remember to try it !!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2007)

_My family loves eggplant and their favorite is to just cut a large eggplant in circles, don't peel, dip in flour, then beaten egg then back in flour and fry in evoo. Add some salt and pepper if you like and that's it._

_kadesma _


----------



## QSis (Apr 15, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Peel, slice into circles, salt. Let them set for 30 minutes or more to "sweat"
> Rinse off and cut into 'french fries' dredge them in a 1/2 cornmeal 1/2 flour mixture and pan fry! You'll love them!\
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Oh YEAH!!

Lee


----------

